# Monitor 1 MK2.70 amps new and even cheaper than before $69+ ship



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

not mine. the seller had them for more and sold a bunch on here. he has now dropped them even lower ..

Monitor 1 MK2.70 2 channel amp ZAPCO | eBay


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Those are used ones, but still one of hell of a good deal!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Mindcrime said:


> Those are used ones, but still one of hell of a good deal!


I missed that. Most likely the picture made me think it was new. 

I need to ask him. 

Still good deal for them.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Funny, I have no need for this thing but want to buy one...or two...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

They are purdy


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

JAX said:


> I missed that. Most likely the picture made me think it was new.
> 
> I need to ask him.
> 
> Still good deal for them.


Picture is definatelly new one, 2 I bought from this guy was brand spanking new.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

I ended up half used, half new on the 6 I bought... He is taking care of it though


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Mindcrime said:


> I ended up half used, half new on the 6 I bought... He is taking care of it though


how used are they?


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

Not bad at all, I need to test them, if they are good, I"m not even worried about it...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

and how he is taking care of it? sending you a new units or partial refunds? I would want new if I bought new.


----------



## Mindcrime (Jul 18, 2012)

He is a pretty good guy, he will exchange them for me, or refund me.... pretty stand up guy, he actaully emailed me and told me to check my amps because some of them got mixed up


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

he seems ok. he is tempting me with something else but I am resisting


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

JAX said:


> he seems ok. he is tempting me with something else but I am resisting


Tempting with what buddy?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

cutra said:


> Tempting with what buddy?


He offered to give me a discount on one of his kar 600.4 but I don't need another amp so I havnt taken him up on it. He offered since I have helped him move these mk amps 

If I had room these mk2.70 amps would be fantastic. If he had some more 4 channels I would run one. 

But I have amps so I am not buying these.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

JAX said:


> He offered to give me a discount on one of his kar 600.4 but I don't need another amp so I havnt taken him up on it. He offered since I have helped him move these mk amps
> 
> If I had room these mk2.70 amps would be fantastic. If he had some more 4 channels I would run one.
> 
> But I have amps so I am not buying these.


Lol , Jax .. When do you Not have amps ?! 
You just may have the highest Itrader rating in Louisiana !


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

dodgerblue said:


> Lol , Jax .. When do you Not have amps ?!
> You just may have the highest Itrader rating in Louisiana !



Did Kevin send you some moonshine or something? you have been on a role...lol.

and yes I have worked hard to get them high numbers..I think it short a little actually...ha ha


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

$another $5 off 64.95 right now, used $84.95 new plus shipping.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

JAX said:


> Did Kevin send you some moonshine or something? you have been on a role...lol.
> 
> and yes I have worked hard to get them high numbers..I think it short a little actually...ha ha


Lolol , No sir .. i may have to ask him now that you dropped the underground knowledge though ! 

No doubt you did ... I was just admiring my massive 19 Itrader transactions , caught a glimpse of yours before posting and had a good laugh at the 100 proof monster you built !

Ive had some time off work actually , re-energized and giddy again . 
Plus your fun to pick on Jax ! lol :surprised:


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

I dont come in Diyma often due to other obligations and this thread is also a reason why. I just picked up two amps and the arc audio peq7, SMH!!!!!! and I am debating his rainbow 3ways, this is badd badd. Worst part is the monitors wont probably get used, goes straight to the stockpile.

THANKS THANKS A LOT


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

hey guys. i picked up one of these new from him off of ebay. killer deal...

the problem i have is the way he shipped it. did you guys (anyone who has bought one) recieve it in just the single manufacturers box? mine came like that, and had obviously been kicked around in shipping, damaging the heat sink. still looks fine, just wish hed double box the things.

did yours get double boxed, or was it shipped like mine? i was thinking about getting a couple more, just dont want them damaged again in transit.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine came in Priority mail Boxes. not just factory boxes..he is getting sloppy..you can always ask him to double box

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

yea, i contacted him. but havent heard back. i was pretty surprised to see that small box sitting on my porch when i got home, with the contents written all over the box. and then the dent... of course, the post office could have destroyed the outside box themselve, then put the tag on the inner. it happens... 
thanks.


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

update on that. he contacted me back. seems like a good guy. he said he will discount any future monitor 1's i get, and will make sure to package them better...


----------



## drumcrusher (May 4, 2008)

these look like some really good amps. they use elna and wima caps throughout. and they look good as f*** too. i wonder why they went out of business.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

I just received my two amps and eq today from him and they were double boxed i guess since i bought 3 pieces he had to put in one box to save on shipping. Aside from that i cant believe the amps are use (i got the used ones, lol) and one looks new never used, IDK but man are they some beautiful amps. Tood bad they are going to see the back of the closet, lol.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

who is monitor 1 or was i should say. i cant find any real info for them.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> who is monitor 1 or was i should say. i cant find any real info for them.


I forget exactly. Just no they are good. I am still trying to convince myself not to buy them myself. I don't need any but for the asking price this is a steal. 

Small , beautiful and built very well. 

Zeff designed amps when Zeff was still with zapco


----------

